# need help with digitizing



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

Hi to all, need help with digitizing logo for cap.
I'm new with Wilcom Decostudio and have a logo with emblem for cap.
I'm wondering, if is possible at all to prepare for embroider, because there are missing some decors after digitizing.
Any advice


----------



## Jihunco (Feb 17, 2012)

try to digitizing company at google..

they charge money .. just have to explain more detail..


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Erik,

I'm new to embroidering and have been searching for information too. 

What I have found is...Not all images can be or will be good subjects for embroidering. The high resolution of a printable logo may be too fine or have printed text smaller than the needle and thread can render. 

The overall size plays a factor is what you see in the finished product. 

The most comprehensive comparison is drawing your logo with a crayon. The crayon does not have a fine enough point to replicate the lines and some text making it look distorted. 

An experience digitizer can make subtle changes that will create the visual illusions similar to the bit mapping of detail on desktop icons. They know when and where to use different size thread, fill pattern angles ect.. to get the right look. 

Seeing that you have DecoStudio you may have to get training in order to reduce your learning curve and to make the software payoff.


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

Thx
I will get training, but now I don't have a serial number ( have a dongle key) which is required for online training ( will get serial next week).
Anyway I explain to costumer, that I'm not good enough to make complex logo and will make a flex ecosolvent transfer.
I have only 3 day's DecoStudio, can't make miracles and he understood.


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

PiPsodin said:


> Any advice


The first and most important error you have made is that you have changed the name from MNK Izola to MNZ Izola.

Changing the dove into a chicken is a classic...

I'd start slowly and build up an understanding of what's going on and always pay particular attention to detail and specifically watch for spelling errors. 

Imagine if you'd just finished and delivered 500 caps that you had not had approved by the client before running them off your machine. They open the box, take one look and send them back stating you spelt the club name wrongly. You gotta proof read and double check everything, even supplied artwork.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

That's was funny.


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

This is auto digitizing. You should learn to digitize manually.


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

That was not auto digitizing, it may look but is not.The problem was black under layer, was not visible all details.
As I said, I'm new to embroidery and I will learn, will take some time but will learn no need for sarcasm "inobu"!
Thx Bodwick for your eagle eye :tipthank:, but this was just testing.
Not shore what to do, embroider direct to cap or make a patch? I didn't see cap yet, if are white I could skip the white color, right?


----------



## cbslanger (Feb 9, 2012)

I would opt for a badge and heat glue it on after.
Its easier to get a nice outcome on a flat piece of material than on a cap and you can use finer cotton and needles to.


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

@PiPsodin 

We can send you a digitized version for this logo (for cap) done on Wilcom (for free) and you can check the properties of emb file and see the differences. It can help you if you are new to digitizing. Let me know if you need any help. Thanks.


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

if you can, I would be very thank.
Really wish to see, where is the trick, like sometimes letter "e" is not showing inner empty space(small fonts in logo) and so on.


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello, i worked in digitizing company, i also checked your digitized tape, some of details could shown when you sewn. I thought due to size limited. If possible, you can send this logo to us for testing, and then you will find the difference.

Rudy


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

PiPsodin said:


> if you can, I would be very thank.
> Really wish to see, where is the trick, like sometimes letter "e" is not showing inner empty space(small fonts in logo) and so on.


 @PiPsodin,

We will send the emb file to you in a day. This is for a cap so we will be punching it CENTER OUT.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

CENTER OUT - design path/method for caps. The mechanism for caps are different than the traditional hoops therefore the digitizing stitching path is different. 

There is a lot more to Digitizing than one thinks........it's a rude awaking for me :lol

Inobu


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

inobu said:


> CENTER OUT - design path/method for caps. The mechanism for caps are different than the traditional hoops therefore the digitizing stitching path is different.
> 
> There is a lot more to Digitizing than one thinks........it's a rude awaking for me :lol
> 
> Inobu


Isn't funny really. We are in the professional digitizing industry for more than 8 years and have punched hundreds of thousands of logos. It was just in general to tell that we will be making center out which in more than 90% of cases is the basic requirement for a cap embroidery. 
If you are really concerned, you can get the feedback from Pipsodin when he/she gets the digitized file. 
No offence


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

I think I need to clarify something that is important here as it is something that I have found out myself. 

Digitizing is pretty much a single field itself within embroidery. For someone to think that it can be achieved in a few days or week is in for a rude awaking. As some of us (including me) are finding out. 

Not many people know the term Center Out so I just explained the reasoning behind it. There are many more term and techniques that will be tossed around. So keep a look out for them. 

Needle size along with thread weight is going to make or break the final product. 

Inobu


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, i can understand what you said about the digitizing ways for the caps. All the logos for the caps we done, it will be sew it from center out.

Rudy


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, i can understand what you said about the digitizing ways for the caps. All the logos for the caps we done, it will be sew it from center out.

Rudy


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

@PiPsodin 

please see pm also


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

I think the next question I'm going to ask is real important. 

Alex, how much experience and knowledge did it take to render this file. The reason I ask? We see time and time again of people looking for the $25 digitizing of a $100 logo. 

I'm just curious to know what is the value of the work you performed here. 

As we can see the dove now.

Inobu


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

inobu said:


> I think the next question I'm going to ask is real important.
> 
> Alex, how much experience and knowledge did it take to render this file. The reason I ask? We see time and time again of people looking for the $25 digitizing of a $100 logo.
> 
> ...


Well the digitizer who punched it has a 4 years experience. If you are smart and keen to learn, you can be quite good at 1 year of full time digitizing. Still depends, how much time and attention you pay to your work and take out samples and see what things are wrong.

Regarding the lower price, I cannot comment much but there is on factor for sure. The ones based outside USA (developing countries or even China) can afford to give out lower rates due to the currency exchange rate and the lower standards of living and poverty. It is not always a bad quality for a low price.


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

Thx Alex, after talking to my friend, we end up with some modifications on logo and that is how it end up:


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

PiPsodin said:


> Thx Alex, after talking to my friend, we end up with some modifications on logo and that is how it end up:


Good, anyway we have emailed you the emb. Thanks.


----------

